# 100-year old completes the marathon! :)



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-15330421

Well done to him - what a great way to be.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Love the theory it was Curry and tea Curry can give me the runs


----------

